# When does the big Bull Red run start...



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

I have never been able to catch a Bull and want to try my hand at the fall Bull Red run. Can someone please let me know when it starts and is Sargent the best place to go? Thanks!


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Now is good, will continue this whole month.
I would go to the surf wherever is close: 1st gut early, 2nd gut later in the morning.
Cut mullet, sardines, croaker, all work great.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

They are there now ! Get out there !


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hueyfisher said:


> Now is good, will continue this whole month.
> I would go to the surf wherever is close: 1st gut early, 2nd gut later in the morning.
> Cut mullet, sardines, croaker, all work great.


 Crab seems to be the best bait for us. you know when you drop a fresh crab chunk in the 2nd gut on incoming tide it's going to get hit. You can catch fresh crab at the surf line at night with a light. I didn't say legal size crab I do not think I have ever caught a legal crab before...


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

So what is the correct tackle for this kind of fishing as I don't fish the surf often. Last time was when i was a kid and caught nothing but hard heads. Are you using a standard surf pyramid weight and croaker hook with a few feet of fluoro leader like the image below? Also are you fishing live bait or does it matter?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris,

Please do a search here on this forum, tons of posts on tackle, leaders, bait, etc. Sharkchum alone has covered all these topics several times over and many others have contributed as well. Your setup will work, but use a spider weight as pyramids won't hold in the surf unless maybe completely flat. Cut bait for most of us, circle hooks 5/0 to 14/0, no need for fluorocarbon, straight mono is fine.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information Tom!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

TexasTom said:


> Chris,
> 
> Please do a search here on this forum, tons of posts on tackle, leaders, bait, etc. Sharkchum alone has covered all these topics several times over and many others have contributed as well. Your setup will work, but use a spider weight as pyramids won't hold in the surf unless maybe completely flat. Cut bait for most of us, circle hooks 5/0 to 14/0, no need for fluorocarbon, straight mono is fine.
> 
> ...


x2...also leave the crab at the house until you start getting in to the colder months of the year. For the fall run, a bull whiting head is about the best Bull Red bait out there. However, when the run really starts, they will eat pretty much any kind of cut bait you throw out there. I have even had them each chunks of stingray before while I was sharking fishing.

-SA


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Just curious: these fish are in that close and you dont have to yak out your baits?

Never been surf fishing in TX this time of year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, dont small sharks clip the mono leader using cut bait? Would light steel turn the reds off?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

JCSHEPHE said:


> Also, dont small sharks clip the mono leader using cut bait? Would light steel turn the reds off?


 The smaller sharks usually won't cut mono, I use 80# mono leader and land plenty on small shark while fishing for reds. If they do start cutting me off I switch to 80# or 120# steel cable. Smaller cable doesn't seem to spook the reds to much, but I prefer to use mono if I'm only targeting reds. As far as distance, you don't need to yak out your baits to catch reds. I catch most of mine either casting from the sand or from the first bar, you would be surprised how many bull reds are in knee deep water. One of the biggest mistakes I see people make is getting their baits to far out. I would still suggest taking several rods and placing baits in different guts until you locate the fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It already started!
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015FALL.html


----------

